
GitKraken 1.0 released - EspadaV9
https://www.gitkraken.com/release-notes
======
advanderveer
WARNING: It will send the email address taken from your git user.email to
their servers right on the openings screen

~~~
0x4a42
Yes, it's a part of their registration process and you cannot bypass it. :/

------
laveur
If I am not mistaken this is built off of Atom or something else like that.
That disappoints me a bit. I hate apps that pretend to be native when they are
really just wrapper around a web app.

~~~
gregmac
It's built on Electron, same as Atom. Why is that disappointing though?

It's not a wrapper around a "web app". It does not load content via HTTP. It
interacts with local file system and runs git commands. There are no "Waiting
for gitkraken.com to respond.." type behaviors.

Like Atom, it works as you'd expect a "native" app to work. Things like
responsiveness and right-click menus are identical to native.

I am curious what you think the benefit would be as a user if it was done
natively?

------
KurtMueller
This app gets stuck on Step 4, "Leave Your Mark", when I start up it for the
first time in OS/X El Capitan.

